# The Secret Bungalow - May 2014 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (May 2, 2014)

*Part 3 Of Mockingbirds Norfolk Tour*

This is the last of my mini tour around Norfolk, big thanks goes to the person who shared/helped me with this, as this little place was the main reason I ventured here, this small home stands fencing blocks your path, so some sort of demolition may be happening soon, also judging by the work mans jacket on the side it could happen sooner rather than later, so glad ive seen the best of it! 

Inside memories of moments past, radios and cupboards stashed of food remain, tvs lay on the floor, while prescriptive pills and flu remedies lay near the bedside, whoever owned this small beautiful home certainly had a few stories to tell im sure. A calender on its own on the wall states 1999, could this be the time in November when its last resident said goodbye? sadly I could not find any info at all, wheelchairs lay in one room, on a draw letters/postcards/christmas cards remain, sadly I did not dig any further and handled this place with tonnes of respect, I felt really privileged to witness the inside of here and enjoy it by capturing all I could, therefore another picture heavy thread, I just could not narrow it down after taking so many photos, has to be high on my list of explores I have done, simply for structural design and items left.

I hope you all enjoy this place as much as I did, I certainly found a new love for my fixed 50mm here and became rather camera snappy! 

Enjoy!


IMGP6878 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6854 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6891 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6880 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6874 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6850 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6841 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6839 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6815 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6803 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6892 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6852 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6832 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6827 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6824 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6822 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6821 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6817 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6800 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6798 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6794 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6837 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6853 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6875 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6896 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


My next post shall be my last, as im taking a small hiatus away from exploring an juggling personal projects and work as its now become hectic, but my next post is a favourite amongst many explorers and a place I had always wanted to go to, I just hope I done the place justice, so look out for it in the next couple of days!

Cheers for reading/looking/enjoying!


----------



## krela (May 2, 2014)

The only thing I like more than my 50mm prime is my 30mm prime! Very nice here.

I hope you're not going to be a stranger tho.


----------



## mockingbird (May 2, 2014)

krela said:


> The only thing I like more than my 50mm prime is my 30mm prime! Very nice here.
> 
> I hope you're not going to be a stranger tho.



Nope I shall be around, just be lacking on the explore front, I love this site to much to leave it


----------



## Caine33 (May 2, 2014)

Fantastic as always


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 2, 2014)

Just brilliant! 
Looking forward to your next post, one of my faves!


----------



## mockingbird (May 2, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Just brilliant!
> Looking forward to your next post, one of my faves!



Shhhhh dont tell anyone


----------



## tumble112 (May 2, 2014)

Glad to hear your not leaving, these are excellent photos once again capturing the atmosphere well. Everytime I see a place with two tv's together I think of Grandad in Only fools and horses.


----------



## mockingbird (May 2, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Glad to hear your not leaving, these are excellent photos once again capturing the atmosphere well. Everytime I see a place with two tv's together I think of Grandad in Only fools and horses.



Nope not leaving, but will be far to busy to "explore" after May, but shall pay close attention to the forum, like always  Indeed you can imagine one in black and white and one in colour


----------



## Catmandoo (May 2, 2014)

McBird.... Your a truckin MONSTER!!!! getting through these explores very well! 
As always, very inspired by your commitment to get out.... Mind you, with three children under my wing....it's difficult.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2014)

You,ve done this site justice! ace photos thanks for showing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2014)

Glad you got to see this one..save the best till last eh..cracking photos..there is a great sadness to this place.and I think your right it's not going to be here much longer,cheers for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (May 2, 2014)

These youngsters today just cant handle the pace  Retire, don't make me laugh 
Great set as normal, looking forward to you next instalment.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 3, 2014)

Love the look of this place and i need to get myself a fixed 50mm lens!  Shame to hear your having a break as will miss all these places you find, but best of luck with whatever you are up to and obvs we shall speak on FB mate


----------



## billygroat (May 5, 2014)

I'm drooling... Stunning and I'm very jealous......thank you so much!

I've been in Norfolk all weekend... Didn't see this unfortunately!

I have got a lovely "bone" picture to show you though!


----------



## mockingbird (May 5, 2014)

billygroat said:


> I'm drooling... Stunning and I'm very jealous......thank you so much!
> 
> I've been in Norfolk all weekend... Didn't see this unfortunately!
> 
> I have got a lovely "bone" picture to show you though!



Thanks alot, always appreciated, ooo sounds good!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 5, 2014)

Cheers mockingbird, sorry to hear you won't be posting! Excellent photography as always.


----------



## mockingbird (May 6, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Cheers mockingbird, sorry to hear you won't be posting! Excellent photography as always.



Only for a short time, thanks a lot for the comment as always very appreciated, shall be back on the exploring front soon enough


----------



## Kezz44 (May 6, 2014)

Fantastic set of pics, you really have done this place justice with your photos! They are getting better with every report! Nice one!


----------



## mockingbird (May 6, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Fantastic set of pics, you really have done this place justice with your photos! They are getting better with every report! Nice one!


 
Thanks Kezz, loved taking pictures inside here, a really remarkable place


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

very nice fella


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Great report as usual paired with some superb shots, think I'm jealous as well....


----------

